# What should I do?



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

My best friend has always been lieing to his sisters for about 3 years now, and recently just found out that most stuff he said to me over the 3 years were lies also. All of it was him talking to his sisters about me or talking to me about his sisters. (So you know now that Im pretty p***ed off right now)
So now about 3 days ago....me and his two sisters found this out about each other and starting to tell each other the truth about all the lies he said.
Yesterday, me and his two sister's were sitting on the front porch....then their mom came outside asking what we were doing. It turns out that the mom thinks that somethings is up between me and the older sister. She thinks we are trying to hide a relationship from her (we dont have a relationship). And it gets even MORE complex....that friend that I said lied to everyone is also lieing to his OWN mother saying that me and the older sister were flirting with each other, and that I wasnt acting myself when ever I was around her, which is both lies. And he admited to his sister's that the reason why he lies is because he knows that he will get his way.
He even makes up lies just so I dont come in his house...and yet always tries to come to my house.
Ever since I learned that he does this, I have been making up my own excuses to not allow him to come to my house. All he ever wants to do is watch/talk about anime, and video games.
A while ago he went a whole week without answering my calls because he wanted to talk to his gf (which I think is also a lie), when at the same time always thinks that I should answer my phone when he calls.
Oh be right back....I have to get on the computer upstairs.
Ok, im back....anyways though....my parents dont even like him. Because he is rude (walking in my house without permission, walking in my house and not say a single word to my parents when in fact he walked straight past them, trying to eavesdrop on me and my parents conversations AND THEN thinks its funny. That was the day that I got mad and went upstairs and almost beat the living daylights out of him, but I just couldnt bring myself to it even though I wanted/had to do it.) After that my dad came up stairs and started yelling at me for what I had just done. And my parents also say that he uses me....and if I was in a tight spot, he wouldn't even lift a finger to help me.
So as you can see....this situation has gotten more and more complex by the day. And it was all because of my SO CALLED BEST FREIND!!!!!!
Sorry for having all of you read this, but I wanted someones opinons other than my parents, because I pretty much know what they are going to say. And so I picked to hear the opinions of you guys.:happy:


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Well based on what you have stated in the opening, I couldn't ever be this guys friend... personally. Since he is yours though, perhaps you should confront him directly and tell him exactly what you think, as a "last chance" sort of deal. I honestly couldn't be happier to get rid of this guy if I was in your situation. He pretty much violated some of my most important conditions for my friendship. The whole lying to his mom thing to cause you more problems, is totally douche-bag of him. He definitely does sound like he is using you. 

This is just my opinion of course. Personally, reading about this guy pisses me off a bit.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I think you should just not talk to him anymore. He's sounds like a total douchebag. As Blueguardian said you should talk to him because he's your friend. I've had friends like these and I would just stop talking to them or dodge them.


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, cutting him off completely is what my dad says, while mom says that I shouldn't cut him off completely but, water down the friendship to the point where I only have small talk with him and thats it.
Also I accidentally omitted, that the stuff he says are almost always sexually related. Like telling them that I measure my dick every week to see how big it gets, and telling me that the older sister wears padded bras and that his younger sister is desperate for a friend and thats why she follows me to my house. When I am his only friend, and she follows him because she wanted to come inside my house too, but never came but once because romel (my best friend) keeps telling them and his mom that my parents don't like them and so they can't come over. When in fact it is romel that my parents don't like.
Oh, and btw thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Nasmoe.
For some reason the forum won't let me thank you. The button isn't there anymore.
Nevermind....I guess I had to wait a while before I can start thanking people again.


----------



## infpnerdgirl (May 3, 2010)

If he's acting like this, he's not your friend. He's sounds like a perverted jerk and from what you wrote I don't like him at all. I think that you should end this friendship and find friends that appreciate you, not use you and lie about you.


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

infpnerdgirl said:


> If he's acting like this, he's not your friend. He's sounds like a perverted jerk.


Lol, thats exactly what his sister's said about him.
But the thing is that if end the friendship with him, then I won't be able to still be friends with his sisters.
So because of this I would rather act like I don't know what going on when around him and act like I usually do before me and his sisters started talking to each other about him. 
Because of them...his sisters are the reason I know about it so, Ill think I should just keep talking to them when romel isn't around and act like I usually act when I am.

How does that sound?


----------



## infpnerdgirl (May 3, 2010)

musun69 said:


> Lol, thats exactly what his sister's said about him.
> But the thing is that if end the friendship with him, then I won't be able to still be friends with his sisters.
> So because of this I would rather act like I don't know what going on when around him and act like I usually do before me and his sisters started talking to each other about him.
> Because of them...his sisters are the reason I know about it so, Ill think I should just keep talking to them when romel isn't around and act like I usually act when I am.
> ...


You have to stand up for yourself eventually. You can't just ignore the fact that you're being stepped on and used. You can still be friends with his sisters if you're not friends with him, frankly it sounds like you're friends already. No one's going to stop being friends with you just because you're not best friends with their sibling. Anyway, if you don't tell your friend that you don't like the way he's treating you then it will never end. It might be hard to stand up for yourself, but it really is the best thing to do.


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Actually if I end the friendship I don't really know if Ill be friends with the sister, because it already happened once (I ended the the friendship) and I couldn't be friends with those two. 
Romel even told their sisters to delete my phone number from their phones.
But recently after they have been standing up to him after I gave them an encouraging speech I guess.
And made them realize that I was being serious the whole time we were talking that night.


----------



## infpnerdgirl (May 3, 2010)

musun69 said:


> Actually if I end the friendship I don't really know if Ill be friends with the sister, because it already happened once (I ended the the friendship) and I couldn't be friends with those two.
> Romel even told their sisters to delete my phone number from their phones.
> But recently after they have been standing up to him after I gave them an encouraging speech I guess.
> And made them realize that I was being serious the whole time we were talking that night.


So now it sounds like this guy is a bully too...you really have to stand up to him. And his sister's should stand up for themselves too. He shouldn't tell them what they have to do. They should be able to choose for themselves. You need to show this guy that he can't control everyone around him.


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

infpnerdgirl said:


> So now it sounds like this guy is a bully too...you really have to stand up to him. And his sister's should stand up for themselves too. He shouldn't tell them what they have to do. They should be able to choose for themselves. You need to show this guy that he can't control everyone around him.


That's exactly what he does. 
I don't believes that he is an esfp, thats what he wants everyone to see him as.
What type do you think he is?


----------



## infpnerdgirl (May 3, 2010)

musun69 said:


> That's exactly what he does.
> I don't believes that he is an esfp, thats what he wants everyone to see him as.
> What type do you think he is?


I'm awful at typing people...so I honestly have no idea. Sorry. :blushed:


----------



## musun69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I would say an estp or j, but leaning more towards p.
But....thanks, I think I know what I should do. Mostly because everyone is saying the same thing over and over, lol but hey at least I got the idea right?:laughing:


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

He's no good in your life and you need to recognise that then move on. Sometimes we have to look after ourselves and get people out of our lives when they are nothing but trouble. What does he contribute to the friendship? I'm picking nothing. case closed.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a friend like this one. Until he shot me in the leg with a BB gun. The BB was never removed. Then I had another one who tried to get me to smoke and lied about a majority of things in his life. I almost believed him but luckily there was always a sense of doubt in the back of my mind. He one time tried to convince me that a girl had sex with me when I was asleep over his house (I was awake the whole night:laughing: that idiot) and after that he tried to convince me that she was pregnant with my kid. These are the type of people who can sell Ice to Eskimos and they know it. Unfortunately they are not the easiest to humble. It usually takes someone of great wit, charisma, and mastery of underhanded deeds. Basically someone like himself but better at it then him:laughing:. But I say end it and try to stay friends with his sisters they seem to not be like him at all. Good luck and if you want to end the friendship be persistent. he won't let you out of his grasps so easily.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

That guy isn't a friend. I can't believe you have the misfortune of knowing such a person. I have little tolerance for people who lie like that but anyways you can still be his sister's friends and I'm glad you stood up to him and stop being his friend also. 
I'm not the best at typing and I don't know if I'm right or not but I'm just going to say he's an ESTJ.


----------



## kimosaibi (Jun 25, 2010)

I agree with infpnerdgirl you need to stand up for your self.
I can see you don't want to hurt him seeing as you are his only friend, but what you should do is confront him and tell him exactly whats up seeing as your his best friend he will take it to heart especially if you end the friendship and make it clear its over.


----------

